# Lionel 2008 Christmas Boxcar



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Well helloooooooooooooooo! Been forever since I have been here...it's like coming home again let me tell you...Things in my life have changed and I will post in the appropriate forum to let y'all know what has been going on...Looks like some changes have occurred here as well...

What I am looking for is the boxcar in the title for a _reasonable_ price...$70 off of eBay is simply more than I can afford...

Unfortunately Davis Trains here has closed shop and that was where I always bought previous years models...This is for my son and I have been buying him a new Lionel Christmas boxcar every year since 1999...Can anyone help and suggest a place to pick one up inexpensively??? I would be extremely greatful...


----------



## Robert Fasnacht (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hello splicer:*

*It is time to return the favor. Years ago, I was looking for a particular G-scale item and you directed me to Davis Trains, which had exactly what I wanted. Turns out I bought quite a bit of rolling stock from them and was saddened when they closed the doors.*

*Anyway, try [email protected]. Dan Sheppard runs a small but well-stocked train store in tiny Jay, Florida. He gets the Lionel Christmas box car for me every year automatically. I've rec'd this year's edition and it is simply first class. It has probably the best graphics ever. Price was somewhere between $60-$70 because there were no delivery charges. I don't think you will find it any cheaper???*

*I do not know if he has any more in stock. You might want to set up some agreement with Dan, who is a most agreeable fellow, (tell him I said that) to buy a car each year for you.*

*Bob Fasnacht* *Gonzalez, FL*


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Splicer,

It has been a while, hasn't it?! 

Hey, I don't know which one you are after, but when I looked at Ridge Road station's website, they have 3, but only this one in stock:
http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=1608-87029!160

But I am guessing that this is the one you are after:
http://www.ridgeroadstation.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=1608-87030!160

Looks like wholesale trains has it in stock:
http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200800466

Mark


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Bob & [email protected] $70 I just cannot afford that price...But I do appreciate the post Bob... 

The 2 that you linked to Mark are the price(s) I am accustomed to...and am willing to spend...I like the Blue one in the first link...I don't see a year on it though like the one in the 3rd link...With $$$ being as tight as it is I like the blue one for a few dollars cheaper...I will be making some calls later in the week...Thanks again!!! I knew my friends here wouldn't let me down... []


----------



## Splicer (Nov 29, 2008)

Just noticed...We're back to a post count??? I thought that was done away with a loooong time ago???


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to give them a call to see if they are expecting them in stock. Be advised that when I have had items on backorder with RRS, it sometimes takes a few phone calls to follow up. 

Just noticed...We're back to a post count??? I thought that was done away with a loooong time ago??? 


MLS got a big overhaul last Jan 1. Everyone's post count and status was wiped out, and we all started over. No big deal.


----------

